# polishing Pads and Polish



## Mark OD (Dec 20, 2008)

:buffer:does anyone know anywhere in NI that stocks sonus pads (SFX and Spot pads) Meguiars pads and menzerna polishes? :car:


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

No-one does the Sonus or Menzerna, but the Meg's might be stocked by Autoscreens in Bangor, or the main Meg's reseller/sub distributor in Portadown - see the Meg's Detail Day thread. Think that's them.


----------

